# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Máquina de fotografar Olympus

## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Alguem conhece as máquinas de fotografar Olympus E-410 e Olympus E-510??

Conseguem-me dizer as diferenças entre elas?

E já agora se a qualidade do produto é boa?

Obrigado

----------


## Duarte Araujo

algum motivo para preferires a olympus a uma nikon ou canon?

penso que ficavas mais bem servido com qualquer uma delas

----------


## Carlos Amorim

se nao me engano vi umas olympus a um preço muito convidativo.

agora nao sei se valem a pena.

----------

